# Pressupost



## GoranBcn

Hola a tothom,

Una pregunta. El plural de pressupost és "pressupostos" o "pressuposts" Jo, com he viscut molts anys a Palma, em sona millor "pressuposts", però a Barcelona quasi tothom diu pressupostos. Són possibles les dues?

Gràcies,

Goran


----------



## Samaruc

Els mots masculins acabats en -st, -sc, -xt i -ig (potser me'n deixe algun més, no sé) poden fer el plural de dues formes: simplement afegint -s o afegint -os (-jos/-tjos per al cas de -ig).

L'única excepció que em ve al cap és "test", que fa el plural "tests" i no mai "testos", que és incorrecte.

Així doncs, tant "pressuposts" com "pressupostos" són correctes. Si estàs més acostumat a dir "pressuposts", pots continuar dient-ho sense cap problema, és plenament correcte i normatiu.


----------



## GoranBcn

Moltes gràcies, Samaruc!


----------



## xupxup

> L'única excepció que em ve al cap és "test", que fa el plural "tests" i no mai "testos", que és incorrecte.



I et puc preguntar on has trobat que test, no fa el plural en testos? És que aquestes excepcions tan poc justificables m'encanten. Suposo que deu ser només pels tests psicològics, perquè els testos de flors sí que poden fer el plural en -os. Jo diria que al Principat és molt més normal fer els plurals amb -os que amb -s sola.


----------



## GoranBcn

"Aquest" és un altre exemple. A les illes es diu "aquestos". Però suposo que és perquè a Balears la *S* d'aquest es pronuncia i seria molt difícil dir AQUE*STS*. A Barcelona com que la S d'aquest no es diu el plural sona com "AQUE*TS".*


----------



## Samaruc

xupxup said:


> I et puc preguntar on has trobat que test, no fa el plural en testos? És que aquestes excepcions tan poc justificables m'encanten. Suposo que deu ser només pels tests psicològics, perquè els testos de flors sí que poden fer el plural en -os. Jo diria que al Principat és molt més normal fer els plurals amb -os que amb -s sola.


 
Efectivament, em referia als tests amb el sentit de prova (que fan plural només com a tests), no pas als de les plantes. Sens dubte hauria d'haver aclarit a quina mena de "test" em referia.

Caiga doncs sobre mi el pes immisericorde de la culpa per fer comentaris tan indocumentats i tan poc justificats, citant coses que em vénen al cap sense indicar-ne les fonts...

De tota manera, segons la Gramàtica de l'Institut d'Estudis Catalans (punt 11.2.2), el plural de test com a prova és exclusivament "tests".

_11.2.2. El marcatge de nombre dels mots acabats en sibilant seguida d’oclusiva (-sc, -st, -xt i -sp)_​ 

_Els noms i els adjectius acabats en un grup consonàntic amb s seguida d’una consonant oclusiva feien tradicionalment el plural afegint l’afix -s a la forma del singular. Actualment, però, s’han generalitzat els plurals que afegeixen la terminació -os, i les formes sense la vocal únicament es mantenen en la llengua escrita i, d’una manera recessiva, en alguns parlars valencians i baleàrics (quadre II.19)._​ 

_QUADRE II.19_​
_Formació del plural dels mots acabats en -sc, -st, -xt o -sp_​
(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: Drets d'autor i cites. Regla 16)

_*El mot test (en el sentit de ‘prova’), però, només forma el plural afegint-hi -s.*_​ 
En tot cas, gràcies pel teu enriquidor i amable comentari.

Salutacions.


----------



## xupxup

> "Aquest" és un altre exemple. A les illes es diu "aquestos". Però suposo que és perquè a Balears la *S* d'aquest es pronuncia i seria molt difícil dir AQUE*STS*. A Barcelona com que la S d'aquest no es diu el plural sona com "AQUE*TS".*



Doncs no sé si és per això, però amb aquest cas tinc els meus dubtes. Al Vendrell també és normal dir "aquestos" encara que la forma del singular sigui "aquet pa, aquest home."


Samaruc!


> Caiga doncs sobre mi el pes immisericorde de la culpa per fer comentaris tan indocumentats i tan poc justificats, citant coses que em vénen al cap sense indicar-ne les fonts...



Ves que no t'aixafi...  ^^


----------



## belén

Hola Goran:
Soc de Palma i no em sona que es digui "aquestos", jo diria "aquests" pronunciat "aquets"...
Salutacions!
Belén


----------

